

XKCD: Build your own story - chunky1994
http://www.xkcd.com/1350/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7509739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7509739)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7508572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7508572)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226)

